# Cornerstone-getting disapointed



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Now this might be considered a bit of a rant, but I am not slamming Walthers either. I like the Cornerstone series of HO buildings and have several of them throughout my layout. But I've ran into problems with the last three that I have gotten, Backwoods Loco/Car shop, Heritage Furniture background building and the Santa Fe Switch Tower. In all 3 they were missing or short parts, window glass mainly there just wasn't the right number of parts for all the windows. In the Heritage Furniture it was both not enough window glass and the two roof sections were not the right size and I had to trim them down to make them fit properly. Now I made the window glass from some clear plastic I had so it was just a bit more work and the trimming down of the roof sections wasn't that hard.
I'm just a little disappointed in the quality control of the kits. Has anyone else run into this problem? I know I could have called or e-mailed Walthers and got the parts sent to me but I just didn't want the buildings sitting around waiting on the replacement parts that I feel should have been in the kits. I like thier buildings and will get more I'm sure.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I haven't had any issues with the Cornerstone kits and I've built quite a few. If anything I typically have tons of extra parts (maybe I got the ones you were missing  )

I've got a whole box filled with spare parts from the kits I've built


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Im with scott on this, i recently built the walters paper mill buildings, and yea i probably have almost part of another building:thumbsup: 

Its nice that they give a few extra parts, it adds up when you build a few of walthers kits, that way when a person wants to scratchbuild something or alter a kit they can do so!

I honestly think walthers is some of the best structures out on the market, i also like pikestuff for how easy they are to assemble


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

joed2323 said:


> Im with scott on this, i recently built the walters paper mill buildings, and yea i probably have almost part of another building:thumbsup:
> 
> Its nice that they give a few extra parts, it adds up when you build a few of walthers kits, that way when a person wants to scratchbuild something or alter a kit they can do so!
> 
> I honestly think walthers is some of the best structures out on the market, i also like pikestuff for how easy they are to assemble


Hey David, Good point by Joe. They do add extra parts for different looks to their structures. By any chance did you contact Walthers Customer Services Dept. They are very good about correcting problems with parts and such(I was short some fence posts for my cattle pens). If you saved the box or instructions with the ID number they will replace missing parts....give it a try it can't hurt.:thumbsup:


----------



## yellowiron (Mar 8, 2009)

*Missing Parts*

I know its been a long time since I posted last,but were getting back in the swing of things again here on the layout,enough said about that,I do concur about some issues with Walters kits,ie parts missing,But I must say in all honesty when I contacted Walthers and gave them the appropriate info,they sent the parts asap,to me they are still one of the best vendors out there,there customer service is bar none.
Mike:thumbsup:


----------

